# Wild camping France



## tonygel (Nov 17, 2008)

Good morning to you all.
I'm looking for some more wild camping place's in France.
We use Auxerre, Savin le Lac and Marseillan [near Sete] does anyone have anywhere else to add.
While we are on the subject of wild camping: what do you all think is the best Aire guide. tonygel


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi Tonygel,

There are dozens of wild camping spots around the South West area. One of my favourites is the Camargue area and Pie Manson Plage is a good example

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=2897

I'm finding I'm using the Aire guides less and less and tend to use either the Camping-Car info site or the MHF database. These usually give more information and include wild camping spots whereas the Aires books tend to include the "official" Aires or municipal sites


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi Tonygel,

I was going to point you in the direction of a member "Vennwood", but he has already responded, I would have a look in the MHF campsite data base, look at the amount of input that venwood has added on wild camping, it is very useful.

As for the aires, I don't have a book, but I do have the POI's from camping car info, and Archies Campsites.

I feel that these 3 resources are enough for any situation.

Regards

Steve


----------



## jettdt (Aug 21, 2009)

I could not get the info of this site offline when I was in France, also have the iphone app and turn data roaming off when abroad so could not use that either, so the books make life easier then.

Could be I'm just not good enough with the tech and there is a way to do this though.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

jettdt said:


> I could not get the info of this site offline when I was in France, also have the iphone app and turn data roaming off when abroad so could not use that either, so the books make life easier then.
> 
> Could be I'm just not good enough with the tech and there is a way to do this though.


Its not you jettdt - its not yet possible for you to get MHF database offline but Nuke is working on it see this thread

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-85161.html


----------

